# Je n'arrive pas à formater mon disque en GUID



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

Salut tout le monde ! Je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde du Hackintosh.
J'ai commandé un DDE et je viens de le recevoir. J'essaie d'installer actuellement macOS High Sierra sur ce même disque dur externe. Cependant, on me demande que le disque soit en GUID, je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, mais quand je clique sur "effacer" il n'y à pas le champ "Schéma" il n'y à que "Nom" et "Format". Comment faire ? Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

C'est résolu ! Il suffit juste de cliquer sur présentation et "afficher tous les appareils", là vous pourrez changer le format !


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2019)

Il faut se mettre sur la racine du disque, là tu auras accès à la table.


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il faut se mettre sur la racine du disque, là tu auras accès à la table.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136097


Maintenant j'ai un autre soucis, dois-je recréer un nouveau sujet ?
Pour la faire simple, quand j'ai cliqué sur mon disque pour installer macOS, y'a eu une barre, puis après je suis parti, et je reviens, ça a mit un écran noir, ça à redémarrer l'ordinateur, et ça à boot sur windows, j'fais quoi ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2019)

Il te faut aller soit sur le bios soit UEFI et définir sur quel disque démarrer au moment du boot


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il te faut aller soit sur le bios soit UEFI et définir sur quel disque démarrer au moment du boot


Okay, ça a l'air d'être bien parti pour l'instant ça avance ! Je te tiens au courant ;-)


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2019)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il te faut aller soit sur le bios soit UEFI et définir sur quel disque démarrer au moment du boot


Je ne sais pas si cela changera quelque chose ?


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela changera quelque chose ?.


C'est ce que je me demandais... au démarrage de mon ordinateur je n'ai le choix qu'entre le bios et le "boot from a Device", mais le disque macOS sur lequel est installé macOS High Sierra ne s'affiche pas, je pense que c'est normal étant donné que macOS a besoin de clover pour pouvoir se boot, mais y'a-t-il une solution (pour éviter que je reprennes ma clef usb avec clover dedans à chaque fois pour boot macOS, ce qui prends un temps fou..)


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2019)

Là il va falloir attendre un passionné de hackintosh, car sur le fond tu as un PC et je ne pense pas d'aller dans le BIOS UEFI changera quelque chose. Ton problème est ailleurs, mais je ne suis pas familier en hackintosh.


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Là il va falloir attendre un passionné de hackintosh, car sur le fond tu as un PC et je ne pense pas d'aller dans le BIOS UEFI changera quelque chose. Ton problème est ailleurs, mais je ne suis pas familier en hackintosh.


Ça marche ! J'attendrais, j'espère au moins trouver des pilotes graphiques, et de son, car c'est vraiment horrible, tout est en panique sur ma machine, macOS à vraiment du mal.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2019)

Il faut sur le PC lui définir la ou booter au démarrage donc si windows est sur le Disque 1  et que mac osx est sur le DDE il faut le lui dire... bien sur que mac osxn'utilise pas le bios. Après selon les PC et l'oS on peut avoir un bios ou l'UEFI.


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il faut sur le PC lui définir la ou booter au démarrage donc si windows est sur le Disque 1  et que mac osx est sur le DDE il faut le lui dire... bien sur que mac osxn'utilise pas le bios. Après selon les PC et l'oS on peut avoir un bios ou l'UEFI.


Mon DDE n'apparaît pas dans la liste des entitées bootables. Il n'est affiché que sur CLOVER, depuis ma clef usb qui elle contient CLOVER.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2019)

OK il faudrait mettre le DD à l'interieur de la machine... c'est une tour ?


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> OK il faudrait mettre le DD à l'interieur de la machine... c'est une tour ?


Oui ! J'ai déjà vérifié à l'intérieur, je n'ai aucun port SATA de libre


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2019)

Si tu fais un hackintosh c'est que tu ne veux plus de windows alors débranche le dd de windows  sinon il faut changer ta carte


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (2 Août 2019)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Si tu fais un hackintosh c'est que tu ne veux plus de windows alors débranche le dd de windows  sinon il faut changer ta carte


Ah, je suis un utilisateur Windows, quand je dis de faire un hackintosh c'est vraiment juste pour essayer macOS de teeeeemps en teeeemps, mais ça me dérange pas de passer par CLOVER au pire !


----------



## polyzargone (3 Août 2019)

Donkley a dit:


> C'est ce que je me demandais... au démarrage de mon ordinateur je n'ai le choix qu'entre le bios et le "boot from a Device", mais le disque macOS sur lequel est installé macOS High Sierra ne s'affiche pas, je pense que c'est normal étant donné que macOS a besoin de clover pour pouvoir se boot, mais y'a-t-il une solution (pour éviter que je reprennes ma clef usb avec clover dedans à chaque fois pour boot macOS, ce qui prends un temps fou..)



C'est tout simplement parce que tu n'as pas installé Clover sur ton disque !

Je ne sais pas quel tuto tu as suivi mais c'est quand même la base .

Une fois macOS installé sur le disque, il faut faire comme lorsque tu as créé ta clé sauf qu'au lieu de choisir ta clé comme disque de destination, tu choisis le disque. Une fois Clover installé, la partition EFI de ton disque sera montée sur le bureau et il ne restera plus qu'à remplacer (pas fusionner) le dossier CLOVER de ton disque par celui de ta clé (qui se trouve dans sa propre partition EFI en principe).

Bref, avant de te lancer dans le Hackintosh, je te conseille vivement de te renseigner  !


----------



## Deleted member 1154127 (3 Août 2019)

polyzargone a dit:


> C'est tout simplement parce que tu n'as pas installé Clover sur ton disque !
> 
> Je ne sais pas quel tuto tu as suivi mais c'est quand même la base .
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup ! Je vais demander de l'aide à un ami qui s'y connaît


----------

